# Snail w white fluff?



## Sravis (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok so around last week my tanks ph dropped down to 6.6, i was two days behind my usual change time and all my fish seemed fine but when i went to check both of my apple snails were dead! so i went and got some nutreul regulator (sp?) and then changed my tank over. a few days later i went and got a black mystery snail, he had a calcium deficiancy (i think) because he had holes through the back of his shell. So i read up online that i could use medical superglue (new-skin) and either more shell or plastic to cover it. so i dremeled out one of the old apple snail shells and used the new-skin to attach it to him and hes been active and fine since, but today i looked into my tank when i woke up and he had a white fluff surronding the new shell piece so i took him out and gently rinsed it off, the new shell stayed firm and i got the **** off, i was wondering if anyone else has come across this or had to repair a shell, and really any info would help thanks!


----------



## Sravis (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry also i keep my tank at 7.6 to keep all the creatures happy.


----------



## Sravis (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok seems im the only one so far with this issue and the fluffs there again so heres what i think. Theres two possabilaties, because its not an algea or mold so: either the new skin is leaking through the shell (idk how though) and because its semi permeable its sticking there and forming a puff. Or my ACF has been shedding so maybe its a layer of frog skin that floated over and got caught on the edges of the new shell. Opinions?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I blieve snails get mucasy when they are creating new shell, I also believe they do it as protection against harmful conditions. I would check your wanter parameters possibly do a WC and then check them again. also may want to check and make sure there's enough calcium for the snail to support new shell growth.


----------



## Sravis (Mar 29, 2011)

Thats nifty and interesting, my ph is still at 7.6 i dont have a gh or kh (i think those are the abreviations idk) tests and i have no clue how to check for calcium. Ill look up about the mucus though as that does sound like a good leed, any suggestions on testing for calcium lvls?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

How are you testing your PH? You should have tests for ammonia, nitrate nitrite, hardness, clorine, alkalinity liquid tests are more accurate but the quick test strips work in a pinch.

As for calcium, I don't know how to test for that but if your not adding it it's probably not there or very limited.


----------



## Sravis (Mar 29, 2011)

Im using a liquid Api ph test kit, and as for the others have been so far unable to locate the test kits locally and until im a little less broke dont have the option of purchasing one online. Ok so calcium is def an isue then and ill do my best to rectify the problem. Thank you


----------

